# Tree Rat 0 The Gaffer 1



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

just come back from an afternoon working the lurchers on tree rats i missed 2 woody's and got 1 tree rat thanks to the dogs other wise it would have gone it is a cracking teem to be honest lads they all ways tell me when one is there then sure enough it trys to scarper from me and the dogs then the hunt is on we put the chase on til it stops so i can give a clean head shot but this was a tough little buger but i got it and fell to my old dog witch i sold to a young lad for his 1st time huntting dog and the lad realy enjoyed the thrill of the chase and carnt wait to go a gain and buy a ss lol think i have made him a fan of hunting with a ss now any road thanks for reading this atb kev









ps excuse how my typing is but i am a yorkshire lad after all lol


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

sounds like good fun !


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> sounds like good fun !


it was buddy i had a good day and so did the dogs


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Punctuation is free!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a nice account! I used to love squirrel hunting with dogs ... you brought back many fond memories.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bugger all the rules on grammar and whatnot!

Good job on the new recruit, Gafer. And the shootin'.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Punctuation is free!


it might be free but i am ****e at it so ya will have to put up wi me i am a frade atb kev


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Charles said:


> What a nice account! I used to love squirrel hunting with dogs ... you brought back many fond memories.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


glad i have brought some old memories back charles i love hunting with my dogs they do play a big part of my hunting weather its rabbit hunting or hunting with a ss


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Bugger all the rules on grammar and whatnot!
> 
> Good job on the new recruit, Gafer. And the shootin'.


thats right buger it lol i have to say that as my grammar is shocking


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Charles said:


> What a nice account! I used to love squirrel hunting with dogs ... you brought back many fond memories.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear what your saying no problem. Good to be sharing the fun with friends and bringing new recruits to the game.


----------

